# suche Spiel, Name vergessen



## orderline (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

lange lese ich hier schon mit, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Spiel, das ich während meiner Schulzeit sehr oft bei einem Freund gespielt habe.

Es ist/war eine Art Shooter, die Charaktere waren aber keine Menschen sondern Teddy-Bären (glaube ich).
Sehr gut erinnere ich mich an eine Spielvariante, bei der das eine Team an einem Strand gelandet ist und eine Festung einnehmen sollte. Das andere Team saß weit über dem Strand an großen Geschützen.
Es gab Sniper und einen Bazooka-Charakter, der sehr, sehr langsam gelaufen ist.
Jeder-gegen-jeden und Capture-the-Flag gab es glaube ich auch.

Es müsste zwischen 1998 und 2006 gewesen sein. Die Konsole weiß ich leider nicht, besagter Freund hatte halt alle die es gab.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen 

Gruß,
orderline


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

So was hab ich noch nie gehört - war es denn wirklich klassisch ein Shooter? oder eher so was wie WORMS, also eher so Strategie, und die Spielfiguren waren eher von seitlich oben zu sehen?


 Mich erinnert das noch am ehesten an Battlefield Heroes, da laufen so Comic-Soldaten rum... war es denn auf jeden Fall auf einer Konsole, oder war es am PC?


----------



## orderline (22. Januar 2014)

die Figuren waren von schräg oben zu sehen. Nicht seitlich wie WORMS oder die klassischen Super Mario Spiele. Die Kamera hat sich mitgedreht, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Ob es wirklich Bären waren bezweifle ich, aber definitiv kleine, gedrungene Körper. Dazu Militärkleidung und Helme wie die Amerikaner im 2. Weltkrieg.

Das Gelände war nicht sehr hochauflösend (grobe Polygone) und es war definitiv an einer Konsole, kein PC.

Gespielt haben wir immer Multiplayer, ob es einen Einzelspieler-Modus gab weiß ich nicht.


----------



## g251x (22. Januar 2014)

_*Hi, war das zufällig *_*conker's* bad fur day für den N64?

Hier mal ein Youtube video: Let's Play- Conker's Bad Fur Day Multiplayer- JERRY! NOOOOO! - YouTube


Gruss G~~


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne da noch ein Game, weiß aber nicht, ob das auch für Konsolen rauskam: S.W.I.N.E - da hast Du mit Schweinen gegen Hasen gespielt oder so, und zwar auch mit Panzern usw.


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich weiß welches Spiel du meinst, ich hab es damals auf der Playstation 1 gespielt. Kann mich aber leider auch nicht an den Titel erinnern. Evtl fällt er mir noch ein. Sry. 

EDIT:
Das Spiel was ich meinte war Frontschweine ... https://www.google.com/search?q=fro...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


Ist es das eventuell gewesen?


----------



## PcJuenger (22. Januar 2014)

Najaa bei Frontschweine gab es allerdings nix mit 'ner Festung und auch kein Capture-the-flag.


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Najaa bei Frontschweine gab es allerdings nix mit 'ner Festung und auch kein Capture-the-flag.


Es sind auch keine Teddy-Bären. Manchmal bringt man ja Dinge durcheinander, wenn das Spiel lange her ist. 
Ist halt nur das Spiel gewesen, was mir sofort bei der Beschreibung und dem Wort "Konsole" eingefallen ist.^^


----------



## orderline (22. Januar 2014)

Hi,



g251x schrieb:


> _*Hi, war das zufällig *_*conker's* bad fur day für den N64?


 
JAAAA, das war es 
Unglaublich wie die Zeit manche Erinnerungen verblassen, an die Eichhörnchen habe ich mich nicht mehr erinnert

Danke!


----------



## g251x (22. Januar 2014)

orderline schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte 

Gruss g~~


----------

